# Spencer Lake



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Made a last minute decision yesterday to load up my gear and head to Spencer. Arrived @ 2:00pm. Not a soul on the south side! Drove to the west parking lot and saw one guy braving the elements without a shanty over towards the dike. Wanted to fish the south side, so did not venture out. I won't ice fish unless there are a few people on the ice. Was anyone at Spencer over the weekend? Earlier in the day I stopped at Wellington Upground. It was pretty busy. Don't know how the fishing was.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I stopped in Sunday around 4pm , 1 shanty on the south side ,middle of the lake , no one on north side that I could see from the west end parking lot , it's a shame the weeds have taken over so much of the lake


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

BassMagic, fished the North side of Spencer on Saturday from 10:00 - 2:00, caught a dozen very small bluegill. Went to Wellington yesterday, fished in 12fow, marked a ton of fish on the flasher but only a few nibbles...couldn’t get them to bite! There were close to 15 shanty’s out when we arrived at 2:00...don’t know how anyone else was doing.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

BassMagic...

My son and I were that on New Year's eve...pretty sure I posted something about it...only about 15 fish or so...dink gills...only 2 big enough to keep, but put them back before we left.

I am thinking about hitting Spencer tomorrow afternoon, into the evening...depending on when I can call it a day for work. I would definitely want to arrive before sunset if I do. It will likely be a last minute decision, and I too would prefer to not "be alone". 

Shoot me a PM if interested in going...maybe we can head out together.

I like the north side...never seem to do too much on the south side.


----------



## Johntom0013 (Jan 20, 2016)

My son and I fished the north side on Saturday, we only managed a bunch of dinks where I normally do well on the crappie. Spencer just doesn't do it for me like it used to. Seems like every time I fish it I see people keeping a BUTTLOAD of 4"-7" fish. There was a time when I ice fished it I could get 12"-14" crappie regularly once I found them.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I don't target crappie there, but still catch a good number of them...mostly small ones, but do occasionally get a few 10-12 inches...it's been a while since I've caught bigger ones.


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Lil' Rob said:


> BassMagic...
> 
> My son and I were that on New Year's eve...pretty sure I posted something about it...only about 15 fish or so...dink gills...only 2 big enough to keep, but put them back before we left.
> 
> ...





Lil' Rob said:


> BassMagic...
> 
> My son and I were that on New Year's eve...pretty sure I posted something about it...only about 15 fish or so...dink gills...only 2 big enough to keep, but put them back before we left.
> 
> ...


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Lil' Rob said:


> BassMagic...
> 
> My son and I were that on New Year's eve...pretty sure I posted something about it...only about 15 fish or so...dink gills...only 2 big enough to keep, but put them back before we left.
> 
> ...


Lil' Rob,
I met you 3-4 years ago one evening at Spencer. Thanks for the reply! Not sure about tomorrow. May blackpowder hunt in the evening. Stopped at Wellington Upground again this afternoon @ 3:00pm. Pretty busy for a week day. I don't care for the lake, but may have to give it a try. Thinking about fishing N. London through the ice this season if the conditions are favorable. I open water fish it quite a bit, but have never heard many reports of ice anglers having much success.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

BassMagic...
I didn't think it was that long ago that we met, but you're probably right...was that the night a truck or two slid off the entrance road and got stuck in the deep snow?

I haven't been to Wellington in many years...so tough to fish and ice can be questionable early in the season.

Ice fished New London once and got skunked...don't remember marking many fish.

Let me know about Spencer...


----------



## BassMagic (Oct 17, 2014)

Lil' Rob said:


> BassMagic...
> I didn't think it was that long ago that we met, but you're probably right...was that the night a truck or two slid off the entrance road and got stuck in the deep snow?
> 
> I haven't been to Wellington in many years...so tough to fish and ice can be questionable early in the season.
> ...


Yup! That was it. It was snowing like heck that evening and my friend's pickup slid into the ditch on the way out. Had to get towed out. Decided not to fish this afternoon. We'll catch up after this latest thaw. Be safe on the ice!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

MKslammin said:


> I stopped in Sunday around 4pm , 1 shanty on the south side ,middle of the lake , no one on north side that I could see from the west end parking lot , it's a shame the weeds have taken over so much of the lake


Weeds are important to good fisheries ! Give it time for fish population to recover from winter kill 3 years ago! Findley lake got messed up when they the state over stick grasss eating carp in! U don't want and we don't want weed killer sprayed! Only thing for weed control should be racking them with a boat!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> Weeds are important to good fisheries ! Give it time for fish population to recover from winter kill 3 years ago! Findley lake got messed up when they the state over stick grasss eating carp in! U don't want and we don't want weed killer sprayed! Only thing for weed control should be racking them with a boat!


Zebra mussels have also attributed to weeds making water clearer! Redears would be a great predator to the zebra mussels! The state has not stocked them in years and they need to!


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Agreed weeds are good for every fishery but plenty of fish survived that winter kill , it's hard fishing them with the weeds choking out a major portion of the lake , and as far as findley they did go way overboard the amount that should of been planted there


----------



## NotoriousVIC (Oct 12, 2014)

MKslammin said:


> it's a shame the weeds have taken over so much of the lake


I don’t usually read the ice reports, but when I do I wonder why a fisherman would complain about weeds.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

NotoriousVIC said:


> I don’t usually read the ice reports, but when I do I wonder why a fisherman would complain about weeds.


I think MK isn't referring to ice fishing but more so the lake in general, especially during soft water. The lake did really get choked out pretty good and if you're like most guys fishing from shore it's tough to find a nice lane or two where you can find open water. I'd be impressed if you can punch through ice and NOT pull out a chunk of grass. Last year it was like that anyways...not sure about this year but if you can find an edge without weeds I'm sure it'd produce well.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

1MoreKast said:


> I think MK isn't referring to ice fishing but more so the lake in general, especially during soft water. The lake did really get choked out pretty good and if you're like most guys fishing from shore it's tough to find a nice lane or two where you can find open water. I'd be impressed if you can punch through ice and NOT pull out a chunk of grass. Last year it was like that anyways...not sure about this year but if you can find an edge without weeds I'm sure it'd produce well.


Yep...set up in multiple places Tuesday afternoon/evening and every location had weeds coming up 2 feet from the bottom...made it real difficult to mark fish with the Vex...one location I had chunks of weeds floating up to the surface from ripping them up...another location the weeds were so thick the bottom 2' on the vex looked like the bottom and I know what depth it was there...and the weeds aren't dead either, nice green color to the leafs that came up...this was all in 7' of water...never marked any fish above the weeds.

I've been thinking about going back out today and try to find an area less weedy and am thinking you might have to find one of those few places where it gets deeper than 7'.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Anyone know how the ice held up...either side?

What about the shoreline? 

Might go there later today...Thanks.


----------

